

Sign This Label Deal or We’ll Shoot the Dog - CPLX
http://thisweekinmusictech.tumblr.com/post/109394824267/sign-this-label-deal-or-well-shoot-the-dog

======
Gys
Why she should NOT sign - with actual argumentation ;-)

[http://stratechery.com/2015/niches-problem-subscription-
serv...](http://stratechery.com/2015/niches-problem-subscription-services/)

